# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  My 8 week result with Minoxidil, Derma Roller, Saw Palmetto and Nizoral

## Miiw

Hey Guys!

I've been reading the forum for some time, but I just recently decided to register and share my story.

In short: I'm 25 years old, been balding from my early 20's. Went from thick full head of hair to thin hair in a matter of few years. Decided to buzz my hair, I was pretty happy, look pretty decent with the "bald / buzzed " hair style. 
Yet sometimes I felt that I didn't want to be completely bald at my age, the feeling that we all young balders get I reckon.
So I was pretty excited when I found about the dermaroller study that was made back in 2013. 
So I thought what the heck, let's try it. 

First I started with Rogaine 5% and Ketoconazol 2%, after 1 month on Rogaine & Keto  I added derma roller and Saw Palmetto to the regime and here are the results!
I gotta say I'm really pleased with the result so far! And they say that Rogaine shouldn't even show any signs of improvement before the 3 month mark! 
Especially I'm surprised how much of my hairline got back!
The redness in the after picture is due to the derma roller treatment I did just before the photo.

Open to any questions etc. 
If you want more pics etc, let me know.

----------


## Louish

Impressive improvement! I.ve been on the fence about Rogaine for years. I had a HT on my hairline but I am wondering if I should use Rogaine to maintain my vertex. It has very mixed results and some people get worse.

----------


## Miiw

I can only talk about my own experience, and for me Rogaine / Minoxidil has been extremely helpful! I think Rogaine works if you use it consistently two times a day, there really is no way around it. Otherwise you just keep sending your hair follicles to the telogen phase, which causes you to shed all the time. 

So if you do decide to go on Minoxidil, you should use it consistently. I think after few weeks its a routine, like brushing ones teeth, so not really that big of an effort!  :Smile: 

Also, you could ask your HT surgeon what he thinks about you going on Rogaine?

----------


## Louish

I use milder products I am not scared of th routine but minoxidil can be somewhat messier to apply  my hair is a lot longer than you. I am also worried about the systemic effect of minox, this med was created for blood pressure and it does affect it. You aree the first person I see on this site with good results from minox without finasteride.

----------


## Miiw

Yeah. I still do buzz my hair  short, at least it helps when applying minox. Maybe I'll go for longer hair style, if the improvements keep on going! 
How about foam minoxidil, I've read and heard that it should be alot "cleaner" for longer hair?

Also I think I wouldn't had this great result with only Rogaine, microneedling (aka. dermarolling) has helped alot! So you should really look up to that as well!  

Also, again for me, I haven't noticed any real side effects with Rogaine, just mildly more hair on my face, and a bit thicker beard, which is hardly a side effect!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vic

That has to be the best results I've ever seen in 8 weeks! You should post these results in the study thread. Just amazing! 
Congrats!

----------


## Miiw

Thank you Vic!! 

I'm pretty surprised myself too! I never thought it could bring the hairline back in some manner! 

I gotta check the study thread!  :Smile: 

-Edit: Couldn't find the study thread anymore! Went back a lot of pages! Could you post me a link to it?  :Smile:

----------


## Vic

> Thank you Vic!! 
> 
> I'm pretty surprised myself too! I never thought it could bring the hairline back in some manner! 
> 
> I gotta check the study thread! 
> 
> -Edit: Couldn't find the study thread anymore! Went back a lot of pages! Could you post me a link to it?


 This is the thread; https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...t=dermarolling

Did you color your hair by any chance? I've just never seen results like that. Wondering if maybe you had peach fuzz and dying your hair made them show up in the pic?...

----------


## seanprentiec

Dude...that's awesome Vic!  Now I'm motivated to give Rogaine a try *thumbs up*

----------


## Miiw

Vic mate! Thank you for the link! No, my hair is dark brown / black. My father is spanish  :Smile:  So I got pretty typical spanish hair color! So nothing extra, just the mentioned applications. Also I started eating some Green Tea extracts.

-edit. Posted the results on the thread!  :Smile:

----------


## Miiw

Here is one more pic! From today! In a bit better light and a bit longer hair. Shows the less thicker areas better also!

----------


## gemplus

@ Miiw
Congrats for your impressive success. Keep us updated.
Pls, describe your routine. What kind of derma roller are you using, needle length?
Thanks and good luck!

----------


## Miiw

Thank you!
I've posted all the information & latest pics here! ( https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...t=dermarolling )  :Smile:  Check it out!  :Smile:

----------


## toxzl2

Excellent results my man,

What is your routine? Rogaine twice daily? Dermaroll once a week? Which Dermaroll mm are you using? Do you apply Rogaine right after the Dermaroll?

Thank you!

----------


## Demelo

Great results keep it up!! what brand of saw palmetto do you use? i use biotin but don't know how potent that is.

----------


## tigronv

Having the same results as you, except i'm using only in front line and in the crown middle back area for now,
and i'm using only saw palmetto and minoxidil both from foligain,
minoxidil p5 and foligian hair suplement caplets (with saw palmetto)...
Its amazing i hope they grow stronger and longer :P

----------


## robincurtz

> Here is one more pic! From today! In a bit better light and a bit longer hair. Shows the less thicker areas better also! 
> 
> Attachment 48599


 I believe u can regrow your full terminal hair using the drug finasteride.

----------


## Tron

Wow! legit results. Congrats at keeping with a routine and getting solid results.

----------


## karxxx

How to complete the application?
 nizoral cream and şhampoo?
 Saw palmetto liquid, oral?

----------


## toto

can you please tell us more about derma roller? and how do you use it? where to buy it from?
I've been using minoxidil and nioxin for the last month and my hair became much worse

----------


## wannamyhairback

hey Miiw . How is goin now? you are not around. Probably it works perfectly and you dont give a shit. F**k i want that feeling again

----------


## zboost

Anything new?

----------


## Jma226

Those are killer results man! What length roller did you use? What was the schedule you used for rolling, rogaine, and Saw oil?

Any odd side effects from anything?

Those results really excite me!

----------

